# Anyone know what my gold barb has?



## stasia8756 (Jun 10, 2009)

I have a gold barb with what looks like a grainy blood filled pimple on one side just behind the gill. The fish behaves fine, but I'm afraid this is contagious and would like to eradicate it as soon as possible. I did a 50% water change yesterday. Thank you everyone for any input you have.


----------



## Relle (Jul 17, 2009)

I was just about to ask about the same sort of symptom except it's near the mouth of one of my honey fire gouramis! I hope someone has some advice!


----------



## dave in Iliamna (Aug 15, 2009)

Well, I have heard that Anchor worms start out as a red pimple looking thing. 
How long has it been there?


----------



## stasia8756 (Jun 10, 2009)

Only a few days and it hasn't gotten worse.


----------

